# HZ’s Main Monitor?



## AdamKmusic (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m looking at upgrading my current monitor & quite like the look / size of @Rctec ’s main screen, does anyone happen to recognise the model? I can’t seem to find it whenever I search Samsung Monitors!


----------



## Pier (Nov 2, 2019)

Looks like the Samsung U32E850R 32'' 4K monitor.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 3, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Looks like the Samsung U32E850R 32'' 4K monitor.


Ah perfect looks like the one 🙌 cheers


----------



## danwool (Nov 4, 2019)

What's the thing that's laying flat? Touchscreen?


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 5, 2019)

danwool said:


> What's the thing that's laying flat? Touchscreen?



Yes it's a massive touchscreen with custom made software.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 6, 2019)

looking at his face seems he needs that john powell monitor (huge)


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 6, 2019)

I have a similar monitor - a Samsung 32 inch, 4k model, and it's awesome - but things can be a bit teeny-tiny on the screen for sure. I don't have a big touch screen in between me and the monitor, so it's fine for me but if I had any stuff like control surfaces etc. that would push the monitor further away I'd be squinting. But I love it.

I did try a 43 inch 4k display and that absolutely solves the problem of teeny-vision mode, but physically it's so big that I was wagging my head from side to side too much. But, if I mounted it another foot away from my face it would have been perfect.

So if you've got the monitor mounted close, a 32 inch 4k is perfect. If you've got any miscellaneous hardware between you and the monitor, check out the LG 43 inch 4k models (around $700) because they're pretty awesome.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 6, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> If you've got any miscellaneous hardware between you and the monitor, check out the LG 43 inch 4k models



I'm about 30-32 inches from my monitors -- is that about the right distance for the LG or better for the Samsung?


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 6, 2019)

JohnG said:


> I'm about 30-32 inches from my monitors -- is that about the right distance for the LG or better for the Samsung?



I'm only a couple of inches closer than that, and it's no problem even for my ancient near-sighted eyesight, so a 32 inch monitor like the Samsung should be fine for you. I'd want another foot or so to be comfortable with a 43 inch like the LG.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Nov 6, 2019)

Speaking of 43 inch 4k LG monitors Charlie, I have one that I'd like to sell. Any chance you're in LA and interested @AdamKmusic?


----------



## DJN (Nov 7, 2019)

I've also been shopping around for new monitors and saw this model Samsung S32D850T (2560x1440).
Looks very similar to the picture.


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 7, 2019)

What @charlieclouser said is absolutely right - distance is crucial in relation to panel size. Too big, and the head wagging gets to be too much. 
For me, I recently replaced my 40” Philips with a 55” Samsung curved, a little further back - and I’ve never loved a monitor so much. It’s absolutely immersive, and the curve makes a big difference with the corners - it’s just magic, with no visible distortion. Monitor heaven.


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 7, 2019)

DJN said:


> I've also been shopping around for new monitors and saw this model Samsung S32D850T (2560x1440).
> Looks very similar to the picture.



The one in HZ's picture is probably a 4k display (3840 x 2160) - a 2560 x 1440 display just ain't got enough pixels! I have Samsung 32" displays in both 4k and 2560 x 1440 versions - the 4k in the center and the lower resolution ones on either side, and they look almost identical (but the overall dimensions differ by about 1/4", which is a little aggravating).

Mine are about where the fader controllers are in whinecellar's pictures, so a LOT closer to my eyes than his 50". Any further away and I'd need to step up to 43" or bigger.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 7, 2019)

I really miss my 43" 4k Samsung that's in UK. So much so, I think I'm going to just buy one out here. Charlie is absolutely right, it's huge and if too close you will be moving your head to each corner. Place it correctly at the right distance though and the font sizes pretty much match a 27" iMac screen at 2560 x 1440 which is nice.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 8, 2019)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Speaking of 43 inch 4k LG monitors Charlie, I have one that I'd like to sell. Any chance you're in LA and interested @AdamKmusic?


I’m in the UK unfortunately:(


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 8, 2019)

I think this might be interesting for some.








TV Monitor Viewing Distance Calculator


Viewing Distance Calculation Screen Size Resolution (W) Resolution (H) Update Data Display details: Screen Diagonal: inches Screen Resolution: Screen Width: Screen Height: Aspect Ratio: Dot Pitch: PPI: Minimum distance Maximum distance Visual Acuity distance



stari.co





I do understand a TV has a different use, but it may give some impression on to what could work and what can't.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> What @charlieclouser said is absolutely right - distance is crucial in relation to panel size. Too big, and the head wagging gets to be too much.
> For me, I recently replaced my 40” Philips with a 55” Samsung curved, a little further back - and I’ve never loved a monitor so much. It’s absolutely immersive, and the curve makes a big difference with the corners - it’s just magic, with no visible distortion. Monitor heaven.



Jim - I am using 2 - 32" Samsung monitors now at 42" inches away (I have a 72" TV on the wall 9' in front of me - I throw my mixer up there but mostly this is for client visits/reviews.)

I love the look of your near monitor - would 42" away from it be ok?

I do have room to bring this near 55" curved monitor - 12 inches - closer if needs be.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

Seems to me recently on a developer's product release (the developer's name escape me) - he had a LONG curved monitor off to his right. It had to be 60"+ and curved. What I liked about that one is it not as 'high' but horizontally longer. Anyone know what that monitor could be?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

here it is

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-chg9-series-c49hg90dmn-49-hdr-led-curved-fhd-freesync-monitor-matte-dark-blue-black/6115611.p?skuId=6115611&ref=212&loc=1&ref=212&loc=BM01&gclid=CjwKCAiAwZTuBRAYEiwAcr67OVmbncREXL01jh7opN93A22fdc2Gh8kVGk6goch4ZYC7VTZogw1I5hoC_gQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 8, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> What @charlieclouser said is absolutely right - distance is crucial in relation to panel size. Too big, and the head wagging gets to be too much.
> For me, I recently replaced my 40” Philips with a 55” Samsung curved, a little further back - and I’ve never loved a monitor so much. It’s absolutely immersive, and the curve makes a big difference with the corners - it’s just magic, with no visible distortion. Monitor heaven.



What desk is that? FANTASTIC setup BTW!!


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 9, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Jim - I am using 2 - 32" Samsung monitors now at 42" inches away (I have a 72" TV on the wall 9' in front of me - I throw my mixer up there but mostly this is for client visits/reviews.)
> 
> I love the look of your near monitor - would 42" away from it be ok?
> 
> I do have room to bring this near 55" curved monitor - 12 inches - closer if needs be.



Hey Rob, i’m on the road for another week so I can’t measure it, but I would say my 55” is at least 4 feet away, and it’s perfect for me, even with eyesight issues. It’s subjective of course, but everything feels satisfyingly big, and that curve is just magic for making it feel truly immersive. I LOVE doing photo/video work on it, and the curve also helps with inspector panes, etc. on the sides & corners. It truly is spectacular. I got it back in August - picked it up at Walmart for $550. I bought it there because you can return anything with no hassle - and I tried several others before landing on this one. Everything else had one issue or another...


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 9, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> What desk is that? FANTASTIC setup BTW!!



Hey Jeremy, thanks. It’s an old Argosy Dual 15K. I just added the wood platform on top of my controller (Yamaha CP300) along with some custom trim here and there to make it fit my room’s aesthetic a bit more


----------



## samphony (Nov 9, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> Hey Rob, i’m on the road for another week so I can’t measure it, but I would say my 55” is at least 4 feet away, and it’s perfect for me, even with eyesight issues. It’s subjective of course, but everything feels satisfyingly big, and that curve is just magic for making it feel truly immersive. I LOVE doing photo/video work on it, and the curve also helps with inspector panes, etc. on the sides & corners. It truly is spectacular. I got it back in August - picked it up at Walmart for $550. I bought it there because you can return anything with no hassle - and I tried several others before landing on this one. Everything else had one issue or another...


jim which screen is it exactly?

thanks 🙏 
sam


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 9, 2019)

samphony said:


> jim which screen is it exactly?
> 
> thanks 🙏
> sam



Hey Sam, I think it’s a Samsung UN55RU7300


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 9, 2019)

Spend abit more and get a 4k 70inch TV.


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 9, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> Spend abit more and get a 4k 70inch TV.



I might have, but 55” is the max that fits my spot. Thing is, it’s like @charlieclouser points out above - because of the way our eyesight works, it’s all tied to distance. A 70” would have to be significantly further away, or you’d get really tired of constantly turning your head to see the corners!


----------

